# Bite Sport Club Membership Fees



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

We are finalizing our new PSA club and deciding on dues tomorrow. Does anyone here mind posting what your club charges and some of the following questions? I do not need to know the name and location of the club, but I wouldn't mind.

Indoor or Outdoor facilities or both?

What are annual membership dues and what do you pay per session? How many times is your dog run per session and is it obedience and bitework?

Who makes club decisions i.e. how to spend the club money?

I am working on this to present Thursday night and if you guys could help out, that would be great, thanks!


----------



## CroMacster (Oct 23, 2013)

With any sort of club it is important to have officers and/or board. President, VP, treasurer etc. This helps to ensure the money is being used properly, no unilaterial decisions etc.

I train with a schutzhund club. $400 annually, but includes USCA membership.
$100 for a new handler/dog to be evaluated
$20 for a guest handler/dog

We train inside in the winter, outside in the summer. Club covers facility fees. Typically no fees other than membership. Seminars and guest helpers may require additional $. One obedience session and up to two protection sessions per training day.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine isn't exactly a club. It's a class, meaning we have an instructor at it is at his training facility.

We have been indoor. Not sure if they do outdoor in the summer?

We each get two turns. It is mostly bitework.

$275/year plus $10 per class for equipment replacements.

n/a or it is up to the owner/instructor.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Helpful. Thank you!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I train with a club ..

Indoor - Winter
Outdoor - Summer

$150.00 annually + $100 GSSCC membership. 

We train 2x a week... in the winter its kept normally to one round OB and one round PRO per dog. Sessions are usually 10-15 minutes.

New members eval and 6 sessions free before asking to become a full member. 

The Exec makes the decisions.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice. Thank you so much and I look forward to hearing from others!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Suka, 
I got your messages. I'll just respond here. 

The group I train with now is basically a pay to play and we only do protection. First time visitors are free. After that it's $25 per dog per session(training day). Some dogs get multiple trips to the field. It all depends on what the dog and or handler need at that time. Our field is outdoors at the TD's house. He's a farmer with a lot of land. Events are and insurance are for most part paid by him or the members who want to participate all chip in. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

something I forgot to mention when we talked yesterday is that in the winter we did have a horse barn to go to. It was $10 per week per person to cover the heat (in the observation room) and lights. We always left the observation room cleaner than when we arrived. There was also a bathroom and kitchen.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't remember my dues for sure - In the neighborhood of 350 per year with DVG dues included. No charge for anything unless we have a seminar. We have a club house, access to indoor training area in case of bad weather. Tracking is off site - but club membership includes all phases of training. Fees for trials are $30 a part (so an IPO 1, 2, or 3 would be $90. Tracking 1, 2, or 3 would be $30 each). 

My prior club (now 2k miles away) charged about 375 a year (we had to rent the field and clubhouse) + 90 DVG dues. To start with we had a regular helper. Later, he was unable to continue so we paid a helper. That cost 25$ a go. You could bring your dog out however many times you wanted but it cost 25$ each time. If you were working two dogs in protection (before the hired helper) you paid an extra $125 a year. (not sure how that works now.)

What you need to do is figure out what your costs are, how many members you have and charge accordingly or else figure on some major fund-raisers. (Like a consession stand at trials etc.) You are going to have to base it on your expenses. Once you build up a reserve fund, you can refigure this is you want to.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

PSA dues for the year $250 We train in doors at a warehouse a member owns and at another member's building training facility. 

Visitor/evaluation is $20 per dog. 

Sometimes we rent a field and pay a field fee there - $10 per dog goes to the field owner. 

SchH is $240 for the year and we train at the president's home/field. Plus whatever org you join -can go either dvg or usca.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you figured out what your expenses will be? Insurance, power, plumbing or outhouse? How many members that will be spread across?


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Thank you all for your input. I'm presenting it tonight. Steve, yes we have a base number of members already who have been training for the past year and just ready to formalize things.


----------

